# ACR fyi



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Making Sense of Automatic Charging Relays - Marine How To


Making Sense of the ACR WARNING: The ACR's in this article are not for use with LiFePO4 Batteries! What is an ACR? An ACR is nothing more than a fully automatic, voltage triggered, BOTH/PARALLEL switch that closes when charging voltage is present and opens when charge voltage is no longer present.



marinehowto.com


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

ACRs are awesome!


----------

